
Ask HN: Which ATS Is Better: Workable.com or Lever.co - xstartup
I need one ATS for my startup, I&#x27;ve been using email so far.
======
sanat_gh
We have built a modern ATS which is designed for team collaboration and
seamless hiring. We are currently in Beta and giving a free trial. Please have
a look by signing up here:
[https://accounts.fastpad.com/signup](https://accounts.fastpad.com/signup)

Feel free to reach out at support@fastpad.com for any queries.

------
dudul
I've never used lever.co. workable is alright, but frankly I'm not sure it
provides much more over emails and a spreadsheet.

